# MY STIHL power tools



## stihldriver

A SMALL SELECTION OF MY FLEET

Stihl 038 Magnum







Stihl 024 Arctic






Stihl 090






Stihl 041 AV






Stihl 040






Stihl 026 AV






Stihl 090






The best of my Contra Lightnigs


----------



## Wolfcsm

Great collection!

Hal


----------



## stihldriver

my two old Stihl Lawnmower











Stihl SG 17






Husqvarna vs Stihl )))


----------



## Beefie

Thanks for the pics, i never new Stihl had made lawn mowers. That's to cool .

Beefie


----------



## stihldriver

The one is from 1968 with the motor and ilo 2 of 1972 with ilo rockwell engine.

The STIHL type number is 4204 and the sales name Stihl 3 R (3R = 3 Rad).


----------



## stihldriver

Stihl TS 760






Stihl 076 AVSEQ FROM BRAZIL






HUSQVARNA 44 PRACTICA 1983 and HUSQVARNA Rancher 50 8(no pic saw is on the way to my) 






Stihl 024 AVSEQ






Stihl 009 - 010






Stihl 031 AV






Stihl 009 L






Stihl 075


----------



## stihldriver

Stihl 090






Stihl 026 C






Stihl 261






Stihlk 291






Stihl 024 Woodboss


----------



## stihldriver

DLG test reports


----------



## Wolfcsm

Diese sind alle große Abbildungen - halten Sie sie zu kommen.

These are all great pictures – keep them coming.

Hal


----------



## stihldriver




----------



## Rudedog

Man...... you have some serious money tied up in those. Sweet saws!


----------



## Beefie

Wow what a collection of Stihl equipment. Thanks for posting your pics.

Beefie


----------



## stihldriver

All original test reports of the German Agricultural Society


----------



## stihldriver

Beefie said:


> Wow what a collection of Stihl equipment. Thanks for posting your pics.
> 
> Beefie



The King of chain saws is user Sawbones :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## stihldriver

Stihl FS 353 AV






STIHL ARCTIC AT WORK






Coffee Break






Stihl 029






Stihl 08






Stihl 019






Stihl 020 AV







Contra G - L


----------



## Rudedog

stihldriver said:


> The King of chain saws is user Sawbones :hmm3grin2orange:



OMG! This doesn't make you the Queen, does it? :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: My wife just heard me cackling at the keyboard and reminded me the proper word would be Prince.


----------



## stihldriver

Stihl AVSEQ - BR





'
Stihl 029






Stihl TS 08 - 350


----------



## stihldriver

Rudedog said:


> OMG! This doesn't make you the Queen, does it? :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: My wife just heard me cackling at the keyboard and reminded me the proper word would be Prince.





sawbones HAS SO MANY SAW

SAWS OVER SAWS IN TRUCK TRAILERS

CHECK PHOTOBUCKET ALBUM http://s283.photobucket.com/albums/kk316/mrbigsaw/


----------



## stihldriver

My Stihl 028 AV SUPER


----------



## Rickytree

Man what do you do wax them? They are all gleeming.. Saw collecting is an addiction and I am an addict. Nice pic's especially the Husqy!


----------



## jrr344

That is a great collection of saws but you don't have a wild thing so it is not complete.


----------



## Rickytree

stihldriver said:


> sawbones HAS SO MANY SAW
> 
> SAWS OVER SAWS IN TRUCK TRAILERS
> 
> CHECK PHOTOBUCKET ALBUM Pictures by mrbigsaw - Photobucket



Sawbones.... can we be friends?..... Man so jealous right now...huge garage and an excavator....shiiiit!! and the saw clocks ,,, not going to sleep tonight!!


----------



## stihldriver

The Hus is a 44 Practica of 82 buy in sweden and then I have a 50 rancher Hus


----------



## stihldriver

jrr344 said:


> That is a great collection of saws but you don't have a wild thing so it is not complete.




*I do not understand
*


----------



## stihldriver

My


----------



## jrr344

stihldriver said:


> *I do not understand
> *



Everyone needs the most notable saw on earth to complete their collection.


----------



## stihldriver

Is a small selection from my collection


----------



## belgian

Sehr schön......


----------



## Rickytree

Anything 4 sale? especially the signs or clocks??


----------



## jrr344

That is a heck of a collection.


----------



## stihldriver

jrr344 said:


> That is a heck of a collection.





what are your machines?


----------



## jrr344

stihldriver said:


> what are your machines?



I have a few shindaiwa's, some homelites and 2 stihls now, I have sold my other stihls. I don't have anything rare or nice like you have.


----------



## fellowfeller

oh man..... seeing a collection like that makes me want to spend some money on a few older saws and restore em.. thats awesome!


----------



## stihldriver

New Fendt with 260 HP


----------



## Rudedog

Nice German steel. I couldn't use something like that but I sure do like it!


----------



## stihldriver

My new Stihl 08 SEQ big bore


----------



## stihldriver

My Husqvarna Rancher 50


----------



## Brenda666

Diese sind alle große Abbildungen - halten Sie sie zu kommen.

These are all great pictures – keep them coming.


----------



## tjbier

Stihldriver that is a nice collection! That lawnmower is really neat!
Those Fendt's are too.
Thanks for sharing.!





That's a whole lotta red rep ↓↓↓



Brenda666 said:


> Diese sind alle große Abbildungen - halten Sie sie zu kommen.
> 
> These are all great pictures – keep them coming.


----------



## Rickytree

stihldriver said:


> My new Stihl 08 SEQ big bore



Do you restore these saws?


----------



## stihldriver

Sometimes even. The 08 is little used .


----------



## stihldriver

Old Solo Rex 604 - 125 ccm with a hole in the tank


----------



## stihldriver

New Fendt 724


----------



## jammin_with_j

very impressive collection!


----------



## stihldriver

My old Stihl 041


----------



## Stihl Wielder

stihldriver said:


> A SMALL SELECTION OF MY FLEET


That is a hell of a nice collection of saws. I must say I'm partial to the 090-Contras, I've been watching for either/or for quite a while now. Looking for a decent saw to restore (preferably a Contra or Lightning). Thanks for sharing the pics....


----------



## Stihl Wielder

Here's an 051AV I just put together from a heap of parts......total rebuild, and while I was at it I ported the cylinder a little. Just ran it a little in those maple logs to get the rings seated a little. Gonna use it on Sunday to cut a big 'ol norway maple down. Can't wait, I love the torquey ol' Stihls!


[video=youtube;0x9dglvdMzg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0x9dglvdMzg[/video]


----------



## NHwoodguy

I think you need to get the auxiliary lighting package:hmm3grin2orange:...I see some free space in the roof...WHOA!!

Nice Rig!



stihldriver said:


> New Fendt with 260 HP


----------



## stihldriver

Is standard and very well at night


----------



## stihldriver

NHwoodguy said:


> I think you need to get the auxiliary lighting package:hmm3grin2orange:...I see some free space in the roof...WHOA!!
> 
> Nice Rig!









just cool :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## stihldriver

Stihl Weilder said:


> Here's an 051AV I just put together from a heap of parts......total rebuild, and while I was at it I ported the cylinder a little. Just ran it a little in those maple logs to get the rings seated a little. Gonna use it on Sunday to cut a big 'ol norway maple down. Can't wait, I love the torquey ol' Stihls!
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;0x9dglvdMzg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0x9dglvdMzg[/video]





A good old workhorse


----------



## Gabby

My three sons.....I mean Stihls...........


----------



## berani

Wow your Stihl collection is fantastic and I wish I would also have as many power tools as you have. Unfortunately I cannot afford buying these tools at the moment. At the moment the only thing I can do is to check rental power services for Stihl tools. Nevertheless I hope that I sometimes will have a similar collection. In the mean time it is ok to rent the tools and ask friends and family for help. Already looking forward to the first Stihl power tool I will buy.


----------



## mikeypizano

Can you post more on that Stihl mower? I would love to see under the deck.


----------



## stihldriver

Stihl 046 from 1997


----------



## stihldriver

mikeypizano said:


> Can you post more on that Stihl mower? I would love to see under the deck.



...STIHL-Rasenmäher, 3-Rad,ca.1960 "TOP"...Sabo,Wolf,Holder... in Nordrhein-Westfalen - Eitorf | Garten & Pflanzen | eBay Kleinanzeigen


----------



## stihldriver

my Stihl 051 for the repair.

After repair, the following pictures


----------



## stihldriver

Stihl 051 before the repair










Stihl 051 after restoration


----------



## stihldriver

Here are the Stihl 08 fully 

53 cm bar and chain


----------



## stihldriver

Here one of my Stihl Contra lightning AV fully

53 cm Bar and chain


----------



## stihldriver

Stihl 084 Test after repair

Owner is member terence hill


----------



## stihldriver

My Stihl 051 AVE its rady to work


----------



## stihldriver

sisters


----------



## RacerX

Small, medium and almost large. 020T, 028AV, 460.


----------



## terryknight

some great looking saws

here are mine

ms362 and a ported 044


----------



## stihldriver

Stihl 044 US style ))


----------



## H 2 H

Here are five of mine that are in the garage






MS 290/390; MS 261; 026 and 2 x MS 250

There are more in the barn

And soon to join the fleet a 031 :msp_tongue:


----------



## vanderlei

*stihl 076 Brazil*

Wow one 076 manufactured here in Brazil?they were manufactured here until 2001!
including therein, 051.038 and 08S!
I bought a 051 AVQ that year!:msp_w00t:


----------



## XrussellX11

*Work saws*

MS201TView attachment 257247
MS362 and 066View attachment 257248


----------



## terryknight

XrussellX11 said:


> MS201TView attachment 257247
> MS362 and 066View attachment 257248



pretty nice 3 saw plan


----------



## XrussellX11

Thanks those are the saws i use at work... here are some of the other saws at work View attachment 257252
and the chipper View attachment 257253


----------



## garzanium

My Humble 180- First post! Just picked up the leafblower and some 50% off tshirts from my dealer..


----------



## Rudedog

garzanium said:


> My Humble 180- First post! Just picked up the leafblower and some 50% off tshirts from my dealer..



Sweet, welcome aboard! I need a new blower myself. I may have to roll on over to Leesburg on payday to visit Tommy Hall and pick one up.


----------



## garzanium

Thanks for the welcome...I hate this site...only been here for a while and already caught CAD.

Ran into a good deal on CL I couldnt pass up..
Picked up an MS 260. Came with a case, 2 extra new chains and about a quart of Stihl bar oil..Im thinking muffler mod coming soon.

Cut some firewood yesterday and it ran great.


----------



## stihldriver

vanderlei said:


> wow one 076 manufactured here in brazil?they were manufactured here until 2001!
> Including therein, 051.038 and 08s!
> I bought a 051 avq that year!:msp_w00t:





the 076 avseq is from lelis wood trading ltda..


----------



## stihldriver

My TORO LAWNMOWER RECYCLER 20627 from 1988


----------



## Rudedog

stihldriver said:


> My TORO LAWNMOWER RECYCLER 20627 from 1988



Is that the Suzuki 2 stroke?


----------



## stihldriver

No 4 stroke VMK 9-5 5 HP


----------



## stihldriver

My Stihl 045 AVEK German Army


----------



## STIHL CRUSADER

Here is the last saw I did. That army saw is sweet. Very interesting.


----------



## stihldriver

search a new original shroud for Stihl Stihl MS 380
Part Number 1119 084 0903 or 1119 080 1602

!! please no replicas !!

Offer with photo and price + shipping to Germany to stihldriver


----------



## matrix5677

Great Saw!!!!



stihldriver said:


> My Stihl 045 AVEK German Army


----------



## Johnny Walker

We have an 045 AVEK just like that at our National Guard base


----------



## farmsaw44

stihldriver said:


> My Stihl 045 AVEK German Army


thats a cool saw, did it come with those colors from the factory?


----------



## stihl sawing




----------



## knothole

stihldriver said:


> My Stihl 028 AV SUPER
> 
> Freakin SWEET saw!


----------



## bbplayer546

Wanna sell that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bbplayer546

farmsaw44 said:


> thats a cool saw, did it come with those colors from the factory?


 Wanna sell that ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## farmsaw44

bbplayer546 said:


> Wanna sell that ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just quoted the guy who posted it. no idea if its for sale.


----------



## steve easy




----------



## Jkimpossible

I like Stihl 08S and I am looking for buy one soon. Yours looks fantastic! What brand/type of paint are you using for old Stihl saw? I noticed that it was also called as 08, 08 SEQ or 08 SE. I wonder what are the differences? Regards.


----------



## Snowy01

So, many, saws...


----------



## StihlNAlberta

stihldriver said:


> New Fendt 724



NOTHING runs like a Deere ...... Mind you it is green.


----------



## 028 super

038 magnum II, 041 super, 040, 028 super, 028 super, 028 AV, 028 WB, and an 028 WB with a mag tank.


----------



## Stihl075beginner

hello , I am wondering where did you buy your 075 BR?


stihldriver said:


> Stihl AVSEQ - BR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> '
> Stihl 029
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stihl TS 08 - 350


----------

